# BrawlBRSTMs3 X terminated from YouTube, GilvaSunner following with nearly all videos delisted



## AveSatanas (Aug 14, 2019)

It'd be less horrible if N at least sold these OSTs, but nope. Bleh.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 14, 2019)

Nintendoesn't like others to do things that themselves won't do.

As said above, if Nintendo really had their music up to spotify or even in their own channels, this would be a bit comprehensible, but no, they like to fuck wonderful ideas just to fuck up the love and passion others put to their beloved games.

But anyway, I will end up making my own rips, I recommend, for those interested, to use VGMTrans and GBAMusRipper to get the music files, then convert them using Foobar, SynthFont or FLStudio.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2019)

Two words - fuck Nintendo

Copyright laws be damned, I'm downloading as many as I can


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

Yeahhhh, motherfuckers, this is what you get when you report videos to youtube. 




As an avid listener to VGM, I'm not happy. Thankfully, LRG has been putting vinyls up for sale....though, it isn't from the good days, before these shitty farrots were born.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2019)

Why did they take down OSTs that WEREN'T part of Nintendo's IP?

Bastards


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> As said above, if Nintendo really had their music up to spotify or even in their own channels, this would be a bit comprehensible, but no, they like to fuck wonderful ideas just to fuck up the love and passion others put to their beloved games.



Yeah, it's called "paying rights" and Nintendo doesn't want to work to make others rich. They won't do it to help you obtain a Honda Fit, so I highly doubt they want to help composers get more than what was contracted of them.
There are rare exceptions, but......when it comes to contracts, the world is black and white...but it isn't...though it is, for the right price.






the_randomizer said:


> Why did they take down OSTs that WEREN'T part of Nintendo's IP?



Contracts. You'd be surprised what people agree to.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Yeah, it's called "paying rights" and Nintendo doesn't want to work to make others rich. They won't do it to help you obtain a Honda Fit, so I highly doubt they want to help composers get more than what was contracted of them.
> There are rare exceptions, but......when it comes to contracts, the world is black and white...but it isn't...though it is, for the right price.
> 
> 
> ...




Still doesn't make sense. Let them go after their own music, not Capcom's or whatever. I hope people keep pirating their OSTs just to show those copyright sycophant zombies.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope people keep pirating their OSTs just to show those copyright sycophant zombies.



That's not how it works.....There are companies in-between companies yada-yada. 
Basically, there are a lot of people who want their money.

*A very watered-down view of this:*
I had a chance to work with Abrahm's Voice Talent Agency (Icrievrytiem); there are more contracts, rights, studios, etc, than you can imagine. Basically, you (I) get paid by ___. ___ pays ____ for (my) talent. (I) get ____% of __ for ___ & ____. Eventually, some has to pay (me), regardless of ____. If someone is using "my" material, then, someone needs to pay for it.

Music rights, video rights, yada-yada, at the end of the day, people want compensation and no one likes to let money run away...well, not these people.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> That's not how it works.....There are companies in-between companies yada-yada.
> Basically, there are a lot of people who want their money.
> 
> *A very watered-down view of this:*
> ...



Still bullshit, and the fact they don't provide legit means to have people pay for these. Yeah, screw that. People are still going to pirate.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> People are still going to pirate.



Of course, but there are those who are working to change that.....Although, I'll still put it to you like this: I know a guy who was in Godzilla (1960 blah-blah); that guy gets +-$0.80 checks till this day. So, yeah, as long as _someone_ has to pay, _someone else_ will try to keep a check rolling.

A mild upside--I've noticed more OSTs becoming available on CD, vinyl, flash and part of .ogg sound files bundled with original purchase of ______.

I imagine when Ninty runs out of ideas, they'll probably re-negotiate their contracts to sell the composed music....I mean, how long has Beethoven had his music rights rolling?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Of course, but there are those who are working to change that.....Although, I'll still put it to you like this: I know a guy who was in Godzilla (1960 blah-blah); that guy gets +-$0.80 checks till this day. So, yeah, as long as _someone_ has to pay, _someone else_ will try to keep a check rolling.
> 
> A mild upside--I've noticed more OSTs becoming available on CD, vinyl, flash and part of .ogg sound files bundled with original purchase of ______.
> 
> I imagine when Ninty runs out of ideas, they'll probably re-negotiate their contracts to sell the composed music....I mean, how long has Beethoven had his music rights rolling?



They should use Spotify like Square Enix has done with their soundtracks.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> They should use Spotify like Square Enix



I'll tell the people who work for Kimishima, but I doubt it'll get worked in.

Realistically, this would be no problem, but Nintendo has their own......"everything." 
In the end, nothing really matters.

A better use of your time: watching The Big O.


----------



## ganons (Aug 15, 2019)

VG247: Nintendo drops the hammer on YouTube music rippers, hitting popular channels hard.
https://www.vg247.com/2019/08/14/nintendo-game-music-piracy-youtube/


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 15, 2019)

lol sucks to be nintendo as I'm buying my shit off other people (nintendo consoles) and then pirating the rest (games) FUCK NINTENDO


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 15, 2019)

Great, _now_ how am I gonna illegally listen to the Smash Bros. cut of Gaur Plain for thirty minutes?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 15, 2019)

Is there a website we can have purely for OST that also somehow can avoid a DMCA?


----------



## McRedstoneYT (Aug 15, 2019)

I remember when i used to listen to his channel in art class.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 15, 2019)

nintendo just keeps getting worse and worse now that iwata is no longer in control. keep going big n you'll be worse than microsoft soon.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2019)

Lol Nintendo thinking that pirating their soundtracks leads to "lost sales"   That's funny, considering they're not being sold in the first place, so really, nothing of value is lost if a profit isn't being made. I'll go back to downloading soundtracks on other sites, thank you.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol Nintendo thinking that pirating their soundtracks leads to "lost sales"   That's funny, considering they're not being sold in the first place, so really, nothing of value is lost if a profit isn't being made.



Technically, yes, but no. If I contract you to make a song that I'll use in a movie, I have to pay you. When my movie sells, you'll get a cut of every movie sold.

If Chary illegally downloads my movie, uploads it to pooptube, and gets money from views..........is it a little clearer?

Also, think about how many other contracts, laws, rights societies, guilds,  etc, exist in order to make sure people get credited and paid.

Do you, but people are actually losing money in an abstract way.


----------



## Viri (Aug 15, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I'll tell the people who work for Kimishima, but I doubt it'll get worked in.
> 
> Realistically, this would be no problem, but Nintendo has their own......"everything."
> In the end, nothing really matters.
> ...



Lol, I've always been torn on that theme. Part of me thinks the theme is fucking awful and cheesy as hell. The other part of me really likes the theme song, and thinks it looks really cool. I don't know why I've always been so divided on that theme.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Technically, yes, but no. If I contract you to make a song that I'll use in a movie, I have to pay you. When my movie sells, you'll get a cut of every movie sold.
> 
> If Chary illegally downloads my movie, uploads it to pooptube, and gets money from views..........is it a little clearer?
> 
> ...



Still bullshit no matter how you look at it. Why now, why not earlier? Little slow on the uptake I see, Nintendo. Copyright laws are garbage and broken, and until they legally provide ways to get more soundtracks, yeah, to hell with their strikes, still gonna pirate them.


----------



## jamezfat (Aug 15, 2019)

rip those rips


----------



## IC_ (Aug 15, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Do you have an alternative up your sleeves?


Brawlbrstms website smashcustommusic.com but they don't seem to upload new nintendo music anymore


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2019)

Just found SSBU's full soundtrack and a Google Drive link  

Suck it, Nintendo


----------



## NeoSlyde (Aug 15, 2019)

Broooo... the Sonic OSTs also got removed because his whole channel got removed... 


Mood: 


...


----------



## Jayro (Aug 15, 2019)

I use sittongonclouds, but I can't link to it because they do have download links. You'll have to find it yourself. I like that most of the newer releases have FLAC files. They primarily carry OSTs for video games and anime.


----------



## jesus201820 (Aug 16, 2019)

Oh no thats bad.I used to like the music.Now i will punish nintendo by never ever buying games anymore

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

We seriously need to punish nintendo financially
How?By never buying any game from them and emulating it on our tablets and PCs
Since my dad lends me his android phone all the time now i will emulate all the catalog on my dad's phone instead of buying them with my pocket money
If we all emulate games and not buy them then nintn]endo will not make money and therefore thats a good punisment for nintendo.So we will do it!!!!
I will never buy nintendo games with my pocket money.
I will instead emulate them on my dads phone


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2019)

jesus201820 said:


> I will never buy nintendo games with my pocket money.



You do know Nintendo was in business before making games, right? 
You do know Nintendo sells other things, like shirts, toys, and other novelty items, right? 
You do know Nintendo can pull a SEGA and have their games sold on other systems, right?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2019)

Jayro said:


> I use sittongonclouds, but I can't link to it because they do have download links. You'll have to find it yourself. I like that most of the newer releases have FLAC files. They primarily carry OSTs for video games and anime.



It would be a *real *shame if people were to download from other sites


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2019)

I think they sell the soundtracks in Japan don't they? I also remember getting the OOT 3D soundtrack from club Nintendo Australia, but that was the only one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> I think they sell the soundtracks in Japan don't they? I also remember getting the OOT 3D soundtrack from club Nintendo Australia, but that was the only one.



Yes, but importing them ain't cheap, and most games don't have one to buy.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Aug 16, 2019)

Nintendo going to nintendo. They will even shut down fan creations eventhough the stuffs are given away for free.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 16, 2019)

What the fuck is the point in taking down music they don’t sell?

It’s almost as if they want to ruin fun for others


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2019)

DuoForce said:


> What the fuck is the point in taking down music they don’t sell?
> 
> It’s almost as if they want to ruin fun for others



Because, copyright laws are broken as hell, and need revising. That, and they want to be that bratty turd in school who wants to hog the best toys just so no one else can.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 16, 2019)

I could've sworn I saw another post exactly like this... _*HmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMM*_ 
Regardless, it's very sad to see these channels go down like this. They did quite a service to the video game community, and we'll never forget them for it.
Nintendo just doesn't seem to realize the benefits of having its soundtracks available for free online for anyone to listen. They also don't seem to realize that making these soundtracks available to purchase in the rest of the world would equal easy mass profits. (I can't help but be reminded of the controversy with the Nintendo Creators Program...)
I _do_ know an alternative to BrawlBRSTMs3 and GilvaSunner, but it's definitely not legal to link here. Do some searching on your Google dot com, kids


----------



## phanteon (Aug 16, 2019)

dont regret having pirated my switch now


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 16, 2019)

they haven't hit the site i get my music from and i'm not saying what it is because the bastards are in here watching.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 16, 2019)

Unleanone999 said:


> Nintendo going to nintendo. They will even shut down fan creations eventhough the stuffs are given away for free.


And just like that, Nintendo is getting free promotion for YouTubers covering their games. But instead, they take them down for "copyright infringement".

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> I could've sworn I saw another post exactly like this...


Oof, again, I said on Discord, I double checked. They should've promoted you instead onto the home page.


----------



## jesus201820 (Aug 16, 2019)

So we need to protest aganist Nintendo.Also we need to punish them by pirating the entire game catalog so that they wont make any money
How we protest aganist Nintendo?
Call nintendo customer support or chat support and scream loud RESTORE BrawlBRSTMs3 soundtracks 5 times and then say if you dont restore BrawlBRSTMs3 soundtracks i will never buy any of your games anymore


----------



## IC_ (Aug 16, 2019)

jesus201820 said:


> So we need to protest aganist Nintendo.Also we need to punish them by pirating the entire game catalog so that they wont make any money
> How we protest aganist Nintendo?
> Call nintendo customer support or chat support and scream loud RESTORE BrawlBRSTMs3 soundtracks 5 times and then say if you dont restore BrawlBRSTMs3 soundtracks i will never buy any of your games anymore


Sue them for joycon drift and the switch being garbage
Also super mario maker 2 was supposed to have online with friends and even my box says it but there's still no update broken promise?


----------



## NeoSlyde (Aug 16, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> Sue them for joycon drift and the switch being garbage
> Also super mario maker 2 was supposed to have online with friends and even my box says it but there's still no update broken promise?


This ^


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Aug 16, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, but importing them ain't cheap, and most games don't have one to buy.


I'm going to disagree on that aspect.  At least in most recent years anyway.  Many of Nintendo's high profile games do have sound tracks available in the US. The problem is that they're always part of a collectors edition. I'm not going to argue about importing the individual release being expensive, but they are available in some aspect.

I've always pulled most of my OSTs from trusted rippers/dumpers anyway.  For the PC games that don't have any official release, it's pretty trivial to rip them from the game files.  Divinity Original Sin, I'm looking at you.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 16, 2019)

Not only is this a hit to preservation, but it only brings more attention to it, to the things they are trying to stop.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 16, 2019)

Jayro said:


> I use sittongonclouds, but I can't link to it because they do have download links. You'll have to find it yourself. I like that most of the newer releases have FLAC files. They primarily carry OSTs for video games and anime.


Yo, that's the same site I use! I've made a few requests to them through their Discord server. (Though I do use an external program for other music...)


Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Oof, again, I said on Discord, I double checked. They should've promoted you instead onto the home page.


Agreed. I'm not salty, I'm just stating my point.


----------



## jesus201820 (Aug 16, 2019)

We need to protest against nintendo via the customer support phone number


----------



## IC_ (Aug 16, 2019)

I would download a console


----------



## jesus201820 (Aug 16, 2019)

Good thing i found an alternative on reddit but i dont wanna say what the page is because that would be like asking nintendo to block it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

How would you download a console?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 16, 2019)

jesus201820 said:


> Good thing i found an alternative on reddit but i dont wanna say what the page is because that would be like asking nintendo to block it


Would you care to send me a DM with that alternative, either here or on Discord?


----------



## jesus201820 (Aug 16, 2019)

How do i send you dm here?i am new to this forum


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 16, 2019)

jesus201820 said:


> How do i send you dm here?i am new to this forum


Click/tap on the user's profile then click/tap Send DM. If you can't see the option, you may not have enough posts.


----------



## jesus201820 (Aug 16, 2019)

I pnly see send pm pm and dm is the same?


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Aug 16, 2019)

jesus201820 said:


> We need to protest against nintendo via the customer support phone number


I know I shouldn't have to say this, but don't harass the customer support for these types of issues.  You're helping no one and simply making someone else's life worse.  They're not going to be able to help you, and they're not going to relay any information back up anywhere useful.

If you want to complain, do it at Nintendo's official social media accounts.  Where they hire people explicitly for these types of issues, and where negative feedback might actually be acknowledged.

The idea that you are upset that your free music got taken away because it was being broadcast unlicensed and you want it back is just entitlement.  You are entitled as a consumer to want a product, one that you can buy, one that you can own, but demanding something for free when other people put work into it is simply unreasonable.


----------



## jesus201820 (Aug 16, 2019)

I did not harass nintendo customer support.I did not do that.I didnt know that there was social media.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I was just saying about complaining at customer support but i did not do that


----------



## Taffy (Aug 16, 2019)

of COURSE i had to lose my entire goddamn ipod library yesterday.

Nobody is happy with this choice.


----------



## jesus201820 (Aug 16, 2019)

nintendo wii u music is good although i never had it i listened to the music through youtube now those good days are gone.Now i got a switch as a birthday present but i dont like i =t because of it os and it has no music

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But the big youtuber spongefreax dx who posted wii u system music isnt banned yet


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 16, 2019)

jesus201820 said:


> How would you download a console?


how would you download a car?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2019)

sks316 said:


> I could've sworn I saw another post exactly like this... _*HmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMM*_




Sounds like you need to make a claim....better download both threads just in case one gets terminated or removed.

It's okay--I think you and trash both did a good job.

and this thread was cool, too
https://gbatemp.net/threads/brawlbr...-soundtracks-after-copyright-warnings.538631/



jesus201820 said:


> So we need to protest aganist Nintendo.Also we need to punish them by pirating the entire game catalog so that they wont make any money
> How we protest aganist Nintendo?
> Call nintendo customer support or chat support and scream loud RESTORE BrawlBRSTMs3 soundtracks 5 times and then say if you dont restore BrawlBRSTMs3 soundtracks i will never buy any of your games anymore



I don't normally quote a whole message, but.......really? Are you really 24?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2019)

No sales are lost, so yeah, not gonna stop downloading their OSTs from sources I won't name. Too bad.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 16, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> nintendo just keeps getting worse and worse now that iwata is no longer in control. keep going big n you'll be worse than microsoft soon.


I wonder if big n will make a successful general personal computer operating system that will sit up there with Mac and Windows.


----------



## gaberilde (Aug 16, 2019)

https://downloads.khinsider.com/mario
lol try me


----------



## jesus201820 (Aug 16, 2019)

How do i download a thread?


----------



## gaberilde (Aug 16, 2019)

what do you mean download thread and why


----------



## IC_ (Aug 16, 2019)

Humanity said:


> I wonder if big n will make a successful general personal computer operating system that will sit up there with Mac and Windows.


It won't sit up higher there with Linux


----------



## Humanity (Aug 16, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> It won't sit up higher there with Linux


Linux belongs in a dustbin, as far as a regular home & workplace computer user (such as myself) is concerned.


----------



## danman78 (Aug 16, 2019)

Some asshat commits copyright infringement and I'm supposed to be sad. Umm, fuck that.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 16, 2019)

danman78 said:


> Some asshat commits copyright infringement and I'm supposed to be sad. Umm, fuck that.


U saying that on a website that in between the lines is pro-piracy. 

In fact, this website began as a place to illegally download some computer games and they do admit as much.


----------



## danman78 (Aug 16, 2019)

Well cool then. My day and most people's days, goes on. This dood needs to find a new job that isn't being a shitbag.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 16, 2019)

danman78 said:


> Well cool then. My day and most people's days, goes on. This dood needs to find a new job that isn't being a shitbag.


Was it her/his job?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



danman78 said:


> Well cool then. My day and most people's days, goes on. This dood needs to find a new job that isn't being a shitbag.


No joke though, your style is funny


----------



## danman78 (Aug 16, 2019)

Humanity said:


> Was it her/his job?



My bad, his/her/they. I don't hate on a person's gender


----------



## Humanity (Aug 16, 2019)

danman78 said:


> My bad, his/her/they. I don't hate on a person's gender


Are you trolling me? 

My point was not the gender. Was it that shitbag's job? 

Ahaha. 

Seriously, please answer my question though.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> View attachment 176372​
> If you thought you could listen to your favorite video game OST's by typing the track names in YouTube, you no longer can. Earlier today, GilvaSunner sent a tweet showing with nearly all of his video game OST reuploads claimed by Nintendo. Although SilvaGunner, the YouTube channel for high quality rips featuring memes is still up, GilvaSunner has all of his stuff removed.
> 
> View attachment 176368​And following the news of video game rips, BrawlBRSTMs3 X, another channel that extends OST's to 30 minutes, got their entire channel deleted, with no rips remaining.
> ...


Game over.


----------



## KingBlank (Aug 16, 2019)

I'll sue nintendo if they take down silvagunner


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 16, 2019)

dont yall know you need to download the songs and not just listen from youtube? Anything on there that i want to listen to more then once gets downloaded. The shit can be taken down at any time.


----------



## danman78 (Aug 16, 2019)

Humanity said:


> Are you trolling me?
> 
> My point was not the gender. Was it that shitbag's job?
> 
> ...



Not a troll at all. We are all good. I was just clarifying my comment to not be a dick to the LGB community.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 17, 2019)

danman78 said:


> Not a troll at all. We are all good. I was just clarifying my comment to not be a dick to the LGB community.


It took me a bit to understand what you meant by LGB. 

I did not mean it as an LGB thing, I meant I don't know if that person is actually a male or not. People usually assume so when it comes to gaming but it is not always true.

As someone who is a friend of LGB people, I agree with the term LGB and not LGBTQ / LGBTQ+.

I have even seen things from gay adults who do not want their sexuality to be seen in the same frame as T.


----------



## jesus201820 (Aug 17, 2019)

Imagine if horizon os(the switch os) was in tablets,phones and pcs


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 17, 2019)

gaberilde said:


> (yeet)
> lol try me


YO THAT CRAP'S ILLEGAL


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 17, 2019)

Now I don't feel so bad for pirating Nintendo games just to RIP their music from their files, and plop them into Audacity to export them.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Now I don't feel so bad for pirating Nintendo games just to RIP their music from their files, and plop them into Audacity to export them.


BoiiI you are going to get a visit from Nintendo's people after admitting that.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 17, 2019)

Humanity said:


> BoiiI you are going to get a visit from Nintendo's people after admitting that.


Yeah sure, that's what will happen. Not like anyone around here _hasn't _pirated.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Yeah sure, that's what will happen. Not like anyone around here _hasn't _pirated.


That is offensive.

GBAtemp is proud to be anti-piracy.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 17, 2019)

Humanity said:


> That is offensive.
> 
> GBAtemp is proud to be anti-piracy.


Hah, you just gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## chaoskagami (Aug 18, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> What do you think? Do you have an alternative up your sleeves?



Yes. It's called "extracting the music from the games" which might be a foreign concept to some.



Humanity said:


> BoiiI you are going to get a visit from Nintendo's people after admitting that.



Say it after me! V! P! N! That spells VPN!

I never will understand why people don't just dump their own stuff, though. It's not that hard.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 18, 2019)

Well, I hope preservers are making sure to make copies or they risk them being lost forever.


----------



## Reecey (Aug 18, 2019)

I’ve still got all my videos up testing marionumber1s exploit to the wiiu before it was ever publicly released, I’m very surprised it’s still up!

Edit: the first video I ever posted up on YouTube has thousands of viewings next to it! So YouTube cannot be that concerned about taking it down.


----------



## Skirlez (Aug 18, 2019)

They didn't take SiivaGunner down yet, I hope that means they recognize fair use.
Do his videos all fall under fair use? most of the rips are different from the original but not so much that its a parody.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Skirlez said:


> They didn't take SiivaGunner down yet, I hope that means they recognize fair use.
> Do his videos all fall under fair use? most of the rips are different from the original but not so much that its a parody.


What does "F L E X" mean (in your signature)?


----------



## IncredulousP (Aug 18, 2019)

Capitalist assholes squeezing money out of art to death.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 18, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> Capitalist assholes squeezing money out of art to death.


More or less all of that music would not exist without the people who made that game music being paid to make it all.

They could not have been paid what they were paid without the money having been somehow made.


----------



## IncredulousP (Aug 18, 2019)

Humanity said:


> More or less all of that music would not exist without the people who made that game music being paid to make it all.
> 
> They could not have been paid what they were paid without the money having been somehow made.


There's a difference between being paid the value of your work and being paid the value plus an absurd amount of capital.

Additionally, trifling artistic expression in an attempt to maximize capital is greedy and detrimental to a culturally rich society.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 18, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> There's a difference between being paid the value of your work and being paid the value plus an absurd amount of capital.


What I mean is that the businesspeople who employ the music makers (and I myself am no fan of businesspeople at all).. but they have to be making tons of cash otherwise none of these video games and the music tracks for the video games will exist.


----------



## Skirlez (Aug 18, 2019)

Humanity said:


> What does "F L E X" mean (in your signature)?


Off-Topic but its just the word flex. I just typed it weird.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Aug 19, 2019)

gaberilde said:


> (Illegal Download Link)
> lol try me


That site is kinda garbage.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2019)

gaberilde said:


> lol try me


nice going they will DMCA that now....


----------



## axelsynn (Aug 20, 2019)

Are there any alternatives for long extended OSTs...? I used to always have their music in the background.


----------



## IC_ (Aug 20, 2019)

axelsynn said:


> Are there any alternatives for long extended OSTs...? I used to always have their music in the background.


The looping files from brawlbrstms website but it's down right now


----------



## Xzi (Aug 20, 2019)

Not that's it's going to change how anyone feels about this, but Nintendo loses their copyrights if they don't enforce them.  For this and many other reasons, Youtube obviously isn't the best place to host copyrighted files.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Nintendo loses their copyrights if they don't enforce them.


Huh?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 20, 2019)

Humanity said:


> Huh?


Never mind, I was mistakenly thinking of trademarks.  Copyrights last a set period of time regardless of whether they're protected/enforced.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 22, 2019)

Humanity said:


> That is offensive.
> 
> GBAtemp is proud to be anti-piracy.


Release every game ever created in a physical format at a reasonable price ($40 or less), and I'll stop my piracy shenanigans.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 28, 2019)

Humanity said:


> That is offensive.
> 
> GBAtemp is proud to be anti-piracy.



Sorry, but until Nintendo stops their bitching about piracy, and allows more of their games to be digitally purchased, I'll consider it. Until then, not a chance in hell. 
They go on and on about "lost sales" and then refuse to sell the games that whose sales are "lost". You can't lose sales on a game that can't be purchased.



Humanity said:


> BoiiI you are going to get a visit from Nintendo's people after admitting that.



You think we care about empty threats?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 8, 2020)

Update to this, they're at it again
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/GilvaSunner/status/1336246347423494144


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Dec 8, 2020)

sks316 said:


> Update to this, they're at it again
> https://twitter.com/GilvaSunner/status/1336246347423494144


Nintendo is definetly in deep shit right now.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 8, 2020)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Nintendo is definetly in deep shit right now.


We should just legalize piracy at this point.


----------



## Henx (Dec 8, 2020)

I very much like to use https://ocremix.org/. There is something wonderful listening to tracks that other people love, but modified with their own touch. I've found a lot of good gems, and to be frank, most are better than the original version.

With that said, the ocasional times where I really want to listen to the OST, I use this -snip- zophar's domain


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 9, 2020)

Soo... When is Nintendo Music Official gonna be on Spotify or YouTube, then? I don't think anyone wanta to do this (from the 8.8.2018 Direct)...


----------



## Fawe (Dec 11, 2020)

The end of an era


----------

